# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - binary = binar, dyjor

## edspace

> Binary-Binare





> Binary	= Dyjor, Binar





> Binary => Dysor, Binar


Në fjalorin Lingvosoft Anglisht-Shqip përkthimi i Binary është Dyjor. Sipas fjalorit, ky është term matematikor dhe mendoj se referen të njëjtin sistem (01) që perdor kompjuteri për të prezantuar informacionin.

----------


## aimilius

Fjala binary, mund te behet dysor, dyjor, dyshifror, dual, binar

----------

